# Desing me a sona! Need help!



## Iz Wadelma (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay so I'm new and I suck at drawing furries.
Thus I would like some help for my fursona.
I thought of Husky^^ my attempts have been...less satisfactory
So I turn to you. Help out a newbiefurry to get a fursona. Please.
Anything is appreciated so post everything


----------



## Monster. (Mar 30, 2011)

First, allow me to welcome you to FAF.

Second, there is a difference between helping you discover your fursona and designing you one. _You_ design it, we make the suggestions. It's kind of silly to ask someone to design a fursona _for_ you.

Since I see you've made attempts, what are your general ideas?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 30, 2011)

Why not choose animal characteristics that you find attractive- example

I like wolves faces but I also like ibex's horns and legs. I really like dragon styled talons and goat eyes.

Blend them into a new animal and call it what you want- invent your fursona. Take things you like from other animals or other people's sonas and modify it into your own creation. Be unique.


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

â™ªâ™«â™ª Fa la la la la, â™«â™ª FUR-SO-NAAAAAA â™ª â™ª â™ª â™«


----------



## Iz Wadelma (Mar 30, 2011)

I was thinking a dark mage husky with a cool spell like casting posture 
Lol. Well everybody likes something right? I like robes so it would be good to have one^^
I ve prettymuch discovered my fursona already. But cuz it should represent me it should have a labbcoat because I love science. As well as something related to archery should be there. 
Otherwise it would be the dark mage. Cuz theyare fokken awesome 

The reason why not so complicated sona is so it wouldn't be so hard to draw if somebody actually does it for me^^
I also like Wolfs back legs. And really muche else, but they are really complicared

Male as a sex obviously.


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Um, OP, you may want it to be representative of you but that doesn't mean it has to be a clusterfuck.
Let's see here, so far you have a Mary Sue spaggle character.
-Dark Mage
-Spell Castings
-Described explicitly as being cool
-labcoat
-Archery

Talk about


> really complicared


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2011)

So wait, what the fuck do you need us for? Sounds like you have your shitsona figured out already.


----------



## Iz Wadelma (Mar 30, 2011)

No i didnt meant the labcoat and archery stuff to mixed with mage stuff.
As ideas for another version of the fursona. That would indeed be a clusterfuck^^


----------



## Iz Wadelma (Mar 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> So wait, what the fuck do you need us for? Sounds like you have your shitsona figured yout already.


 
Oops. Mistake in topic title >.< Should have been  DRAW. My mind fooldd me. Desing and draw are close meaning...


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Iz Wadelma said:


> Desing and draw are close meaning...


 Desing has no meaning.
And DESIGN means to create, envision, and make something. DESIGN is FAR DIFFERENT from drawing. As a design major that's rather insulting. It takes logistics, engineering, concepts of art, etc to design something and balance form and function. It takes nothing but a pencil and some practice to draw.


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

This is also not in the correct sub forum if you are asking for a drawing. This is the forum to talk about the character.


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2011)

Iz Wadelma said:


> Oops. Mistake in topic title >.< Should have been  DRAW. My mind fooldd me. Desing and draw are close meaning...


 
No, "draw" and (I'm assuming you meant) "designing" aren't "close meaning", you dimwitted shit.


----------



## Iz Wadelma (Mar 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> No, "draw" and (I'm assuming you meant) "designing" aren't "close meaning", you dimwitted shit.


 
What's ur problem? No need to call me Shit.
Drawing can be desinging if you're in lets say a game character dev team. U desing characters by Drawing sketches of them. That's the way I mixed desinging and drawing in the title.

But lets forget this drawing stuff. Lets Talk about the sona then.


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

What is there to talk about your clusterfuck sona?
I mean how many scientists always wear labcoats and also shoot bows and arrows?
Or have HARDxCORE dark magicl spell casint husky powers?

The best sonas are at least somewhat believable.


----------



## Iz Wadelma (Mar 30, 2011)

Allright then. I've seen some tpics that had been moved. How can one do that? Will move this topic to the correct place. Thx for sayin that. As I said I'm new


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2011)

Iz Wadelma said:


> What's ur problem? No need to call me Shit.
> Drawing can be desinging if you're in lets say a game character dev team. U desing characters by Drawing sketches of them. That's the way I mixed desinging and drawing in the title.
> 
> But lets forget this drawing stuff. Lets Talk about the sona then.


 
No, you design characters by thinking about what they would like, and you draw that design.

I dearly hope English is your third language, because the only other acceptable excuse for your spelling is typing with your feet; in which case, knock it off.


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok. Icky, we're being too aggressive. They are new and it appears that English is not their first language.

Let me ive you an example OP. I designed this character:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4948337/
For the story I needed a a strong man that symbolized and encompassed the horrors of the Liberian Civil War without being from Liberia. 

That was my initial thought. I fleshed him out by making him exceedingly short so that he's not a perfect bulky perfect bodied furfag. He also has severe handicaps that were common of the time period and upheavals in Sierra Leone and Liberia, and well all of Africa and the Middle East during that unrest. So he may be a bit of an exaggeration in his maimed appearance, but it is believable because it is based on fact and actual things that happened to tens of thousands of actual real people. He is not perfect in any sense. He is a broken man, not completely as that would be an emofuckwank, but enough that he must transcend himself and grow through the story as a dynamic character. Like many literary characters he is a simple man under unsimple experiences and circumstances.


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> Ok. Icky, we're being too aggressive. They are new and it appears that English is not their first language.
> 
> Let me ive you an example OP. I designed this character:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4948337/
> ...


 
Mhmm. From what I've seen, native Finnish speakers are awful with English, so I'll resign from that.

OP, this is a good example of a strong, interesting character. Do stuff like that.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

Alright. Here's an idea. You want a husky, right? Do a husky in a colour you love (but plz, for the sake of everyone, don't make him look like unicorn vomit.). Next, pick a few of your favorite things. You want him to be a mage, and like robes? Add a robe. Like archery? Maybe not a bow. But you could make a quiver and a couple of plushie arrows. Add a few markings that reprisent you. Like.. well, you get what I mean. Then name is always the hardest part for me. Take my Fursona, Duha. Duha is Czech for rainbow. Duha is a white panther with coloured whiskers and claws. :3 I wish you luck!


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh, and don't mind some of the pushy furfags who might put you down, alright, OP? Your skin'll thicken the longer you reside here. ^^


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> Alright. Here's an idea. You want a husky, right? Do a husky in a colour you love


 There literally thousands of re-colored huskies. *No fucking no.*









http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4484747/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4939976/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2107618/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5182584/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3326836/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5396473/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3657543/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5240620/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4947779/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4467626/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2311029/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2216362/


----------



## Iz Wadelma (Mar 30, 2011)

Cant unsee that >.< Relax, i am not gonna do a rainbow colordd husky. Black and white is juuusstt fine 
Love huskies as they endure in wintertimes and have a strong character.
They represent me perfectly. Its just that i cant draw them *sigh*


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay. The whole passive aggressive
"I can't draw huskies LE SIGH oh poor me if only I or someone could draw huskies"
will not get you free art. Make your character, then wait for a free art thread to pop up and make a polite request of the artist. Just posting about how unfortunate everything is will get you no where. Or you could, you know, try drawing. As in pencil meet paper while you look at refs off of google...


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, black and white is just fine as well. :3


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2011)

Iz Wadelma said:


> Cant unsee that >.< Relax, i am not gonna do a rainbow colordd husky. Black and white is juuusstt fine
> Love huskies as they endure in wintertimes and have a strong character.
> They represent me perfectly. Its just that i cant draw them *sigh*


 
There are thousands of animals that thrive during winter and have a "strong character".


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

Grizzly bears. Polar bears. Moose. Beavers. .


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> Grizzly bears. Polar bears. Moose. Beavers.



That.

OP, if you're so goddamn proud to be Finnish, pick a reindeer or an elk or something.


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> There are thousands of animals that thrive during winter and have a "strong character".


 Like a musk ox, 
[video]http://www.arkive.org/muskox/ovibos-moschatus/video-10.html[/video]

tahr, 






elk, 





moose




tons of geese,




 mouflon, 




wild yak,




 alpine marmot,


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Markhor.





 thorold's deer,




 dall sheep, 




seal, 
http://events.nationalgeographic.com/events/video-gallery/79/
rhesus macaque,  




lammergeier, 




harlequin duck


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> Markhor.


 
Oh my fuck, those horns.

OP, be that.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG. LOOK AT THOSE THINGS. FUCK YES.


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

There. I added some more pictures.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG THAT DUCK IS AMAZING. <3


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> OMG THAT DUCK IS AMAZING. <3


 Of course it is. 
I posted it.


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> There. I added some more pictures.


 
Aww, it's a Surgat!


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

lol. You know, when I first met you I thought you were a concieted furfagish furfag. You're actually a pretty cool furfag, though.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 30, 2011)

Obviously, before we can even get started, we need to know one important thing before we flesh out the rest;

How many dicks do you want on your fursona?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 30, 2011)

Markhor, fuck yeah! Lookit those horns. There is no way you can say it's not cute with a straight face.



Commiecomrade said:


> Obviously, before we can even get started, we need to know one important thing before we flesh out the rest;
> 
> How many dicks do you want on your fursona?


FOUR.

2 on the front, 2 on the back. YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF.
I feel so dirty...


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

But if you have them on your ass, you can't be ass fucked. D:


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Mountain nyala




Gaur




Takin




Chinese water deer




Ader's duiker




Bate's Pygmy antelope




Zebra Duiker


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

No pictures of Gemsbok? Or however the hell you spell it?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 30, 2011)

OP, here's an entire list of animals native to your country. There's so many to pick from, as you can see.


----------



## Delta (Mar 30, 2011)

LETS NOT FORGET THE MAJESTIC PUFFIN





Also, OP

PM a mod.
Tell them something along the lines of "Im a dumb furfag and made a stupid thread. Im ashamed, please delete it."
Include the link to this thread.


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Bard's tapir




asian tapir




Scimitar-horned oryx




Walia ibex




Banteng




Saiga antelope




Sable antelope


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

You know what that picture says to me?

'I'M A PUFFIN. FUCK YOU, I'MMA PUFFIN. I'LL FUCK YOU UP, FOO.'


----------



## Azure (Mar 30, 2011)

Making a pygmy antelope sona. NOW.


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> lol. You know, when I first met you I thought you were a concieted furfagish furfag. You're actually a pretty cool furfag, though.


 
Who what?


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2011)

DISREGARD THIS I SUCK COCKS


----------



## Monster. (Mar 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> Who what?


I'm pretty sure Birdeh is referring to Deo. :I


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'm pretty sure Birdeh is referring to Deo. :I


 
I know, I was expressing my confusion caused by the poster not quoting the post they were referring to.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 30, 2011)

Iz Wadelma said:


> I thought of Husky^^


 
There's your problem, sport.


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> lol. You know, when I first met you I thought you were a concieted furfagish furfag. You're actually a pretty cool furfag, though.


 Wait. What?  à² _à²


----------



## Iz Wadelma (Mar 31, 2011)

Grycho said:


> There's your problem, sport.


What is the problem with huskies? I just love them, isnt that good?


----------



## Icky (Mar 31, 2011)

Iz Wadelma said:


> What is the problem with huskies? I just love masturbating to them, isnt that good?


 
Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Iz Wadelma (Mar 31, 2011)

Icky said:


> Fixed for accuracy.


 
Thats not what i meant -.- 
Im not a zoophile (Or somenthing like that)
Loosen up. Why so full of hate?


----------



## Deo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey OP, are you ever going to explain that quote of yours up in my last post on this page?


----------

